# le nouveau graveur n'est pas reconnu



## macenzo (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous. J'ai chérché dans tout les forums, je n'ai rien trouvé.
Donc je me décide à vous demander de l'aide.
 Le graveur de mon imac intel blanc de 17' ayant rendu l'âme depuis belle lurette, je me décide à le changer. 
Rapidement j'ai été confronté à la raréfaction du modèle car les ATA-IDE sont devenu introuvables ou presque.
J'en achète un d'occasion sur Amazon, un Sony-Nec 7640A IDE en excellant  état ( ? )  compatible  (entre autre ) avec imac G5. Vu la similitude des G5 avec imac intel... je me lance. 
La dépose/pose n'a pas posé de problèmes mais le Sony n'est pas reconnu, je l'ai re déposé, reposé, tout semble parfait sauf que... toujours pas reconnu dans         informations système  ni dans l'utilitaire de disque. Il ne tourne pas, n'avale pas les galettes et ne fait aucun bruit.
J'ai recherché des drivers, il n'y en a pas, on m'a dit de chercher un Kext, ( je ne sais même pas à quoi ça sert !! ) il n'y en a pas non plus.
Je précise que mon Imac est de 2006, je suis sur 10.7.2, DD de 1 TO, j'ai 4go de RAM. S'i'il y a une âme secourable qui est passé par là et peut m'éclaircir, je lui en sui d'avance reconnaissant. Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2012)

Si Infos système ne le détecte pas, c'est que non seulement il ne fonctionne pas, mais qu'en plus, il n'est pas alimenté électriquement (sans quoi, le Mac pourrait dialoguer un minimum avec son firmware), ce que confirme d'ailleurs le fait qu'il "n'avale pas" les disques.

Trois causes possibles : le Mac (carte mère), la nappe (conducteur cassé côté alimentation électrique) ou le graveur lui même, qui serait H.S. Si ton graveur H.S. avalait encore les disques, alors le suspect N° 1 est le graveur, dans le cas contraire, c'est un des deux autres (quoi que la rupture de la nappe ou d'une soudure de la CM pendant le démontage/remontage ne puissent pas non plus être exclus).

Cela dit, là, on parle de périphérique interne, donc ça n'a pas sa place ici, comme te l'aurait fait savoir la lecture de cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" placée en tête de "Périphériques et accessoires".

On déménage.


----------



## macenzo (24 Janvier 2012)

bonjour, et merci à Pascal77 pour cette réponse, lors du démontage je n'ai pas remarqué de fil d'alimentation, celle-ci doit se faire dans la connexion IDE qui se fait sans nappe mais par un connecteur mâle/femelle, sur ce, tout ce que vous dites est possible. Je vais de nouveau contrôler. Quant au lieu où il faut poster un message, j'ai du mal à maitriser les forums, je m'en excuse.
merci et bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2012)

macenzo a dit:


> bonjour, et merci à Pascal77 pour cette réponse, lors du démontage je n'ai pas remarqué de fil d'alimentation, celle-ci doit se faire dans la connexion IDE qui se fait sans nappe mais par un connecteur mâle/femelle, sur ce, tout ce que vous dites est possible. Je vais de nouveau contrôler.



La connexion IDE des lecteurs optiques "slime", comme celle des disques 2,5 pouces utilise un connecteur unique, il n'y a pas de connecteur séparé pour l'alimentation comme c'est le cas pour les disques durs 3,5 pouces ou les lecteurs optiques ATAPI, donc, si défaut d'alimentation il y a, c'est qu'un des trois éléments que j'évoquais lors de mon post précédent a un défaut.



macenzo a dit:


> Quant au lieu où il faut poster un message, j'ai du mal à maitriser les forums, je m'en excuse.



Le problème n'est pas l'erreur de forum, tout le monde peut se tromper, le problème c'est que lorsque figure en tête d'un forum une annonce annotée "à lire avant de poster", il faut la lire avant de poster, ce que trop d'entre vous s'estiment dispensés de faire !


----------



## macenzo (24 Janvier 2012)

Pour le forum, j'y penserai pour la prochaine fois, juré craché.
la carte mère...je pense que j'aurais d'autres symptômes quand même d'autant plus que l'ancien graveur était reconnu mais HS et que l'imac fonctionne bien.
 je viens de reseter la PRAM ( comme indiqué sur un forum ) mais sans changement, donc il reste l'hypothèse que j'ai achète un graveur nase. J'avais pas trop le choix, car j'en ai pas trouvé de neufs, vu que ( paraît-il ) Appel interdit la vente de pièces detachées aux particuliers, du moins c'est ce qu'on m'a répondu au téléphone.   Tant pis pour moi. Merci pour tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2012)

macenzo a dit:


> la carte mère...je pense que j'aurais d'autres symptômes quand même d'autant plus que l'ancien graveur était reconnu mais HS et que l'imac fonctionne bien.



Le fait que l'ancien graveur ait été reconnu tendrait à démontrer que ça ne vient pas de la carte mère, mais sans garantie, car non, il n'y aurait pas nécessairement d'autres symptômes, si tu as juste fait sauter une soudure en débranchant l'ancien, par exemple. De même la nappe, si l'ancien "répondait", ça démontre qu'elle était intacte avant démontage, mais il est vrai que le graveur lui même est la cause la plus probable. Sans avoir l'objet entre les mains, je ne peux pas t'en dire plus.



macenzo a dit:


> je viens de reseter la PRAM ( comme indiqué sur un forum ) mais sans changement



Ben dans ce cas précis, ce n'est pas la PRam, qu'il faudrait réinitialiser, mais la PMU. Cela dit, j'ai un peu de mal à croire que ça y change quelque chose.

EDIT : J'ai encore un UJ846C dans un coin, mais faudrait que je le teste. C'était quoi, le graveur d'origine, un "slime", ou un "ultra slime" ?

EDIT bis : bon, je viens de le tester, il a l'air bien malade aussi, il lit CD et DVD pressés, mais je n'ai pu lire ni un CD-R, ni un DVD+R dl, donc à priori, problème de lecture des media gravés, et erreur "sense key" systématique sur tentative de graver un CD-RW.


----------



## macenzo (24 Janvier 2012)

c'est un UJ846C comme le tien mais s'il est malade lui aussi...
je ne sais pas ce qu'est la PMU ni à quoi ça sert donc je ne peux pas répondre.
Franchement, je ne crois pas qu'il y a eu de la casse au démontage car mise à part la connexion ATA-IDE et la sonde de température collée sur le dessus, il n'y a vraiment pas d'autre fils ni soudure. Tout le reste est simplement encliqueté.
sur un forums, un participant avait écrit qu'il fallait modifier la ligne suivante :

System/Library/Frameworks/DiscRecording.framework/Versions/A/Versions/A/Resources/DeviceSupport.drprofile [/COLOR]

voici le fichier  en pièce jointe 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 86072

	

		
			
		

		
	
( en espérant que je suis arrivé à le joindre ) mais maintenant que je l'ai identifié, j'en fais quoi ?
Bon, je lâche l'affaire, après tout,  y a pas mort d'homme, comme on dit
merci encore Pascal t'es  vraiment sympa. bonne soirée


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2012)

macenzo a dit:


> je ne sais pas ce qu'est la PMU ni à quoi ça sert donc je ne peux pas répondre.



C'est pas grave, t'en as pas, je me suis mélangé avec un autre fil où il était question d'un iMac G5 (la Power Managment Unit, c'est que pour les Mac PPC). Toi, c'est le SMC que tu pourrais tenter (sans grande conviction) de réinitialiser


----------

